
5 reasons why I chose Linux over Windows - Liriel
https://medium.com/@justmilica/5-reasons-why-i-choose-linux-over-windows-1980a0f4fc00
======
leipert
If I had to choose between the two, I would also choose Linux, but some of the
things mentioned in the "article" are wrong.

2) Updates. Windows updates seem plannable to me.

3) Antivirus. There are malicious programs for Linux and if they are designed
well and ask you for root privilege, I believe that the average joe/jane will
just type in the root password. (See latest Handbrake hack). And this is my
opinion: You probably do not need Antivirus on Windows if you are careful
about your system.

5) The default Windows file system is NTFS (since Windows NT 3.1) and not
FAT32. And once you equip your PC with an SSD, you do not have to bother about
defragging at all.

